# planning trip to France



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Hi all,

My friend and I want to go on our 1st ever trip abroad this July/August. We want to go to France with our wives in 2 motorhomes. Any recommendations on how to plan it. Where to go, any good web sites and your wise experiences most welcome.

Ken


----------



## 90065 (May 1, 2005)

*Trip to France*

Hi Ken,

We are also planning a trip to France in August, but I would not have a clue, will watch this space with great interest.

SUE


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I don't do July/August in France, it is rumoured to be very busy! =; 
If you want to break into it gently, then stick to Brittany / Normandy, they are beautiful areas, english is generally spoken.
there are lots of web sites - try www.campingfrance.com
there are also several travel companies here who can take care of booking n stuff for you.
Eurocamp Independent, Select Sites, 
also Camping Cheques - there is a thread somewhere on this.
can't remember website addresses but google will find them for you :thumbright: 
once you decide that there are some things that you will [probably] need, like continental adaptor for electric, first aid kit, spare bulbs warning triangle - [halfords / AA supply a lot of this in kit form- saves you the trouble of finding everything]

8) :sunny:

what we should have on this site is a separate with a list of what you need.
 don't tell me - there is one already :!: :?:

I was thinking of an area where we could all list stuff that we have found useful over the years, people add to it as and when somethine new comes along! A bit like the self-help book AgentOrange is doing, but maybe not so technical - just a tick list. :grommit: with some good smileys :wink: 
8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

With the number of newcomers joining us think this would be an excellent idea. and I am sure we could keep it prominent (say like a sticky)


----------



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

*first trip in europe*

going for september for first time have no idea where so i will be checking here reguarly with interst for all the advice i need there is becoming more info here than anywhere else


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Trip to France*



smegan29 said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> We are also planning a trip to France in August, but I would not have a clue, will watch this space with great interest.
> 
> SUE


Hi Sue and welcome.

Can I refer you to the some information about France which you may find useful, in the thread 'It's woken up!' in this section in early January.

Gillian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

I'm sure there are people here who will be happy to give you information.
But first, questions for you.
Do you_have_to go in July/August and how long are you planning to go for?
What are specific interests which you would like to follow up in France?
Do you prefer the sea to the countryside?
Would you prefer to stay in one or two places for a period of time (say a week or more) or would you prefer to do short trips every day or so?
Would you prefer high class luxury campsites as against the more basic but perfectly adequate municipal type?
Do you want to use campsites or are you looking to use the local aires which abound in many parts of France?

Answers to those questions may give us a flavour of what you expect of your holiday and ellicit further help.

Regards

Gillian


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

We can only take a fortnight off work and we will have 2 small children with us. We would prefer the countryside and also somewhere with some entertainment for the kids so I suppose proper campsites are in order. We don't mind staying at 3 or 4 sites.

Ken


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Ken.

You have mentioned the East Kent group that you rallied with at Christmas so assuming you are a member of one of the two major clubs you may want to look at booking sites through their overseas service together with your ferries. Be quick as the Clubs' allocation of pitches on some of the sites get fully booked.

For a first holiday in France, with 2 children and limited to two weeks you could do worse than visit the Loire and its chateaux. Booking all your sites in advance takes away the worry of obtaining accomodation at that busy time of the year. I don't know the childrens' ages or what time you will travel from England but it can be very hot traveling so a site on the way down and one on the return leg may be sensible.
That leaves 12 nights to be split to suit you.
Maybe a site near Chenonceau, within walking distance of the chateau, Le Moulin Fort could be your first main site. I don't know it personally but it has English owners which makes information for the area easier to come by.
For a second maybe, what about Domaine de l'Etang near Angers. A different area but with a leisure park opposite the site. Free to campers.

My suggestion of the Loire is based on:
Not too far into France for a first trip.
Good road network to gat there.
Plenty of good quality campsites.
A good campsite with facilities will give the children a holiday while the area should give the adults a mixture of water, countryside and historical background for their holiday 'entertainment'.

I hope this helps in some way.
Enjoy your holiday wherever you choose.

Regards

Gillian


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Many thanks for your replies. I will let you know what we decide.

Ken


----------



## 90116 (May 1, 2005)

Ken,

My wife and I + 2 teenage kids are taking our first trip abroad in August with our van also. I plan to tour around Normandy and Britainy. I booked my ferry with the 'Carefree' section of the camping and caravan club. The crossing is 4 and 1/4 hrs from Poole to Cherborg and only cost me £244! My van is 5.8 metres long and almost 3 meters high. Their website gives out full info, along with a number of guides and maps available etc. If you want they will even plan/book the whole trip although I prefer to have the freedom for myself. I am not booking ahead with any sites as I plan to stay wherever the mood and day takes me and I can find space! Good luck with your trip.

Dave

www.thecampingandcavanclub.co.uk

French site information also available on... www.katsikali.plus.com


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Eagle. You never know we may bump into each other in France. If you see a Benimar Europe driven by a really handsome chap, in convoy with a CI Mizar, that will be us.

Ken


----------



## 90464 (May 1, 2005)

*camp sites in brittany*

Can anyone recomend a good camp site in Brittany, as i have 2 children who need some fun, ie swimming etc.
I will be going in the school holidays!! never mind eh. :twisted: 
I have a drive away awning as i would like to have a look around while we are there, also if i have too much to drink in the evening my wife can throw me out there.
thanks lefish


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We are going to France in Jul/Aug this year,..not decided where yet, but the Vendee is looking most favourable as a destination choice.
We have been across channel many times in the past, if you are looking for info or have any questions I can help with, then feel free to ask..if however you are looking to holiday in that area of France around that time, then why not join us!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Please excuse the very late addition to this topic but for information about the Vendee see:

Angela Bird's comprehensive site http://www.netcomuk.co.uk/~anjbird/


----------

